# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Sinnsprüche zu Bildern

## schiene

Resci hat mich im Laberthread zu meine letzten Bild auf eine Idee gebracht.
Ich stelle ein Bild hier ein und jeder der möchte schreibt nen kurzen sinnvoll/losen Spruch oder kurze Geschichte  dazu.Laßt eure Fantasie freien lauf  ::  
Mal sehen obs ankommt???

*Hier das 1.Bild*

----------


## TeigerWutz

Das Hochwasser im Ortskern, hat scheint's nur einer gern' !!!


(naja, zumindest probiert hab ich's)   ::

----------


## schiene

wo sind nur meine Goldfischlein geblieben???

----------


## Robert

Wann und wo fährt hier die nächste Bahn?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Weiß einer wo der Stöpsel ist?
Nein, na dann muß ich wohl weitersuchen....

----------


## Willi Wacker

Hoffentlich trete ich nich auf den Phommel   ::

----------

Immer dasselbe Malheur wenn Willi nach dem Saufen pissen geht.

 ::

----------


## Enrico

::

----------


## Robert

Wie, das ist hier Udo T., ich wollte nach Phuket...

----------


## schiene

::   ::   war doch nicht schlecht von euch.

mal sehen was euch hierzu einfällt  ::

----------

Sprechblase MrHuber: "Meine Nutten-Ella"

----------


## schiene

hope hope Reiter im Bett da treiben wir es weiter  ::

----------


## Enrico

"hab dich nich so, Zarte!"

----------


## Robert

::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Juchu, Erstbesteigung erfolgrich geglückt!

----------


## Didi-K

Dingedingeding ... Bonanza ...   :: 

(Dass Hoss ´ne Transe ist, hab ich wirklich nicht gewusst   ::  )

----------


## konradadenauer

Bullriding!

----------


## schiene

was fällt euch zu diesem Bild ein???

----------


## Met Prik

Polizei, dein Freund und Helfer  ::

----------


## schiene

ich suche solange bis die mir freiwillig 200 Bath zustecken  :cool: 

(lieber Polizist,falls du hier mitliest,bitte nicht persönlich nehmen)

----------


## Didi-K

> Polizei, dein Freund und Helfer


Heißt das nicht: "Die Polizei ... mein Freund, dir werd´ ich helfen ..."   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Gut das wir alles weggeraucht haben....

----------


## Met Prik

> Gut das wir alles weggeraucht haben....


 ::

----------

"Farrang im Jesus-Outfit. Der muss doch zumindest Weihrauch dabei haben."

----------


## schiene

na dazu fällt euch doch bestimmt auch was lustiges ein...

----------


## Greenhorn

> na dazu fällt euch doch bestimmt auch was lustiges ein...


"..sei still Junge, der erste ist blind und der zweite schiebt ihn ueber die Strasse."

----------


## Didi-K

> na dazu fällt euch doch bestimmt auch was lustiges ein...


Dr. Chang beim Fiebermessen   ::

----------


## schiene

jetzt weiss ich wer meine Viagra genommen  hat  ::

----------



----------


## wein4tler

Easy Rider auf der Strasse in ein unbekanntes Land!

----------


## schiene

So Jungs,ist mal wieder Zeit für paar "coole Sprüche" zum Bild

----------


## konradadenauer

Der Schiene nimmt schon wieder nicht ab, oder hieß er Monta, oder Conni, na ja hauptsache da(gg)ling.

----------


## wein4tler

"Der Scheißkerl hebt nicht ab. Wenn ich nach Hause komme und der Abwasch ist nicht erledigt, kann er was erleben!"

----------



----------


## schiene

> *Ist da die Vermittlungsagentur wo man alte,reiche,naive Farangmänner bekommt welche einer Bedürftigen helfen würden????*

----------


## schiene

nun könnt ihr mal wieder eurer Phantasie freien Lauf lassen....  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Eindeutig Hühnertreffen.  :cool:

----------


## schiene

3 Tage warten wir jetzt schon hier und immer noch haben wir keine Chicksen gesehen

----------


## pit

Schiene, gehört zwar nicht richtig in den Thread, aber das war Dein Beitrag # 5000!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

 ::

----------


## schiene

ach herjeee,so viel schon??!!
Wenn man 1 Minute pro Beitrag rechnet sind das ja etwa 3,5 Tage nur fürs schreiben  ::  
Naja,mir hats Spaß gemacht und hoffe  bin euch nicht zu sehr auf den Sa.....gegangen  ::

----------


## Enrico

Hier wird erst ab 100000 gratuliert   ::

----------


## burny63

Was kostet hier die Barfine?

----------


## Enrico

Schiene kostet nur das was er trinkt   ::

----------


## burny63

Auch das kann teuer werden.

----------


## Greenhorn

[img_l:1j2cqc30]http://motosai.com/wp-content/themes/ColdStone/timthumb.php?src=http://motosai.com/files/2009/08/totally_parked.jpg&h=250&w=250&zc=1&q=100[/img_l:1j2cqc30]-Diebstahlsicherung

----------


## pit

Naja, es gibt bessere Möglichkeiten, ein Moped zu parken!

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Bis solch' special diebstahlsperre aktiv wird, dauert's schon ein weilchen!   ::

----------


## schiene

so Jungs,nicht ganz zu obszön werden  ::

----------


## burny63

Hast du was falsches gegessen?

----------


## TeigerWutz

Spüli !!! - Ein spritzer ins becken....und die hausfrau glänzt!

----------


## Enrico

Die Dame musste nur einfach mal dringend! Also...

----------


## schiene

immer wenn ich schiene sehe bekomme ich nen feuchtes Höschen  ::

----------

